# Question on Form 11E page 16: what to fill for “Aggregate Consideration”



## Stephanno (27 Jul 2010)

I'm filling the Form 11E for 2009 and I've a question regarding some shares I sold in December.
On those shares I paid already the RTSO at the moment of the purchase, now on page 16 what should I put as  “Aggregate Consideration”: the total value of the Stock I sold, or the total gain I've made?


----------



## mandelbrot (27 Jul 2010)

Total value. The gain goes in panel 815 / 816 further down. In your case, since it was a December disposal, 816.


----------

